# Twin pirayas



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

J/k They match pretty good though.
My Webpage


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Very nice fish...good pix too...


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

nice man


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pirayas!!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

sweet pirayas man. id love a few but short on cash


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How many fish are in that tank? What size?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great shots.nice colors


----------



## Jen (Feb 14, 2003)

dEvIl b!tCh:angry:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jen said:


> dEvIl b!tCh


???


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha jen is my ex gf. lol. i told her to come here and make a post. i dont know why she posted that... haha.

ohhhh how much i miss you jen...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

as if our song is playing on the radio rate now....


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

damn i want pirayas at least one.... how much did you pay for them...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 7 in there for now,in a 85gal. The tank that i had cycled for them the ph dropped under 5 so im keeping them in the caribe tank for now, And washing everythink out of the new one, And let it cycle again.
I had gotten them from Ron so check his pricelist.
And i highly reccomend him also.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

7 piraya in a 85gal!!!!!!!!! WHOLY SHIBBY! IF THEY EAT EACHOTHER IS GOING TO SUCK!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FIRST DIBBZ on the unwanted ones Marco doesnt want when they get too big for the tank!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RhomZilla. i dont have piraya. its raptor who has them. i wish i had 1 piraya.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No i have 2 and 4 cariba's and a rbp. sorryfor the misunderstanding. The piraya's will have their own tank soon.
They are the rulers in the tank.


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Very nice piraya Raptor, but you do not want to put two piraya in a tank alone together. I cannot see that working out for you in the long run.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am getting 1 more in a few weeks, but these two are inseperable, and no hostility whatsoever>it's almost like they paired off. Maybe i'll have to add the red with them.
And i am getting plans together to build a plywood tank, i whould like it to be big enough for about 6-8 adult piraya,
i'm thinking 9'x30"x30" im looking to get started in summer, 
i'm planing it out, making sure i have all courses accounted for.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I am getting a baby piraya from ron


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sweet piraya Raptor :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

nice


----------

